# Okay, I'll do it....:The great Hex fly swap of 2003!



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a way's away, I know. That's a plus, in that it'll give me time to deal with it, though. I'd really like to see some origional hex patterns (prefferably dry's or emerger's {trout style}, but all enteries will be welcome) and no limit on hook size.

Please be sure to float test the dries (I don't care if you do it in the kitchen sink) but there's no sense in some-one trying out your fly at night, when they can't see it, if it's a short floater. standard patterns are welcome, but I'd prefer to see youre own creations. Who knows, you may have invented the next big thing. They all start somewhere, right? 

Let's set an entery date for May 28, so I can have them out to you guy's by the first week of june. I figure that should be plenty of time for your trips (any objections? I'm open ears.). I've got time for a dozen. Let's see what'cha got fella's. Please throw me a name for your fly, if you have one. "I'm in" gets you a spot.

Hit me with the hex's!

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Oops! the shipping to-fro! Give me a few days to do a little research. I'll be back with you guys soon on that! pm me with any other questions. Thanks.

Al


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Salmonator! 



Clear out your PM box


Toddfather


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Done! Give it another shot Todd.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm definately in if this is a go!

I'll post what I'm tying probably not for a couple weeks but it will be a floater. Personally, I would prefer floaters only, but it's not my swap.

1fish


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

If it's a go count me in also, these swaps are helping me keep my discipline!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks guys. That only leaves ten more spots!!! Get 'em while they last!! LOL. Might take a little while to fill this one up. I personally like dry's too and I would emagine that at least 75% of the entries will probably be just that, but I've never tried trailing with an emerger durring the hex hatch, so I thaught I'd open it up. Any steelheader can surely appreciate a nice juicy hex nymph as well. 
I've been thinking about packaging, and I don't think an altoids box is gonna' work for this one. Any thoughts on how to keep this on the inexpensive side? Plano boxes have been suggested already. Any other Ideas? We've got plenty of time here.

the line-up:

1.) 1fish2fish: TBD
2.) fisinlk: TBD


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Sorry Salmonator Im going to be hard pressed to finish the ones I aready signed up for.
I have a Steelhead Rod half done that I am building and 3 doz. flys to tie and also I have to drive to Florida the 22 nd of March plus getting ready for steelheading and working over time at the same time.
but thanks for the offer.


OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh well. what can I say? sounds like you have even fuller hands than I do right now. Sorry th hear you won't be joining us OSD, but I can understand that. Again, NICE looking fly though......Maybe you'll find a little time down the road? Long way to June.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I just felt the need to get this one back up yo the top, as the swaps are getting pretty hot lately. With the lack of suggestions in the packaging question, I've decided: send them in whatever the hell you want. Please consider that you will be getting the flies back in the same container. A dozen emergers may fit in an altoids box just fine for the ship-out, but consider what you may be getting back at this point. Please guys, I only ask that you send a reasonable amount to cover shipping for your particular choice of container. I could care less if it is an egg-carton, altoids box or a steel safe, and I'm not worried about nickels and dimes. Don't wory about shipping flies, though, 'till the swap is filled.
As I said, I don't expect this one to fill up over night. We've got some time to play with. A little interest would be nice though. I've seen alot of your guys' work in the pictures posted and there are alot of gifted tyers among us. Ain't they a few more of us what can tie up a nice fish-fly? Love to hear from ya' fellas. 

Al


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm in...how about sending them in checkbook boxes?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Im in... 
Ill try another deer hair dry mayfly


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Woo-Hoo!! We on a roll now! Check book boxes.....Why didnt I think of that? Thanks northern_outdoorsman. Great idea. Okay, a mere eight spots remain! who will be the lucky few? You guys had better be quick, we only have two-and-a-half months left! I've got a buddy of mine interested too, If he ever figures out how to log in!!! Thanks guys.



The line-up:

1.) 1fish2fish: TBD
2.) fisinlk: TBD
3.) northern_outdoorsman: TBD
4.) Lunker: TBD


AL


----------



## Koho (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm in. I love trying new Hex's. 
I'll tie a Parachute, yellow body hex. Last year My wife and I caught 12 fish over 15"(big fish was 21") in one night on this fly. It is a Dry! Hope we get 12.

Koho


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

Count me in, I'll come up with somthing by then


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

salmonator, count me in, it will be a dry pattern, I'll get back to you when I start tying, it'll be large though - for the late night fishing on the AuSable or PM
GKoz


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Ok, I will join this one too. I will have to find a fly to tie up though as I haven't attempted hex flies before.

John


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Mine will be a dry, an extended body hen wing spinner.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow! We just doubled over night guys! Thanks for the new enteries. I'm looking forward to seeing the variety we can come up with here. I've seen flies from alot of you guys posted on the sight, and can say we've got some really good tiers among us. I encorage you guys to post pictures if you can. I would, but I don't have all the works for my digital camera yet. If you want to, and don't have a means to do it yourself, you can send a regular Photo with your flies and I can scan it and get it on here. four spots left guys!! Best get an "I'm in" in here quick. One more night like last and we can put this thing to bed.

The line-up:

1.) 1fish2fish: TBD
2.) fisinlk: Extended body hen wing spinner
3.) northern_outdoorsman: TBD
4.) Lunker: Deer hair hex dry
5.) Koho: Parachute yellow body hex
6.) jdduck: TBD
7.) troutbum64: TBD
8.) jnpcook: TBD

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Anybody see the flies in the last Amarican Angler article "perpetual floatation"? They look a bit like the fly shown in fishinlk's avatar. I'm thinking of trying somthing along this line for the swap (with a cople of SALMONATOR twists of course). They look like killers to me, and I don't think floatatoin would be an issue with all the deer hair. Thaughts?

Otherwise nothing mutch new here for a week or so. Just thaught I'd put this one back in everyones faces again. We've still got four spots to fill, and about two monthes before they are required to be in my mail-box. If the current weather trend continues though, that may be subject to change. I remember years in the recent past where hex fishing was done by the fourth of july. We'll have to keep an eye on the weather, as I'd like to heve these flies out in time for you guys to use them this year. I know it's very early yet, but something to think about.

Anyway, I'd love to hear from four more of you guys, so I can pm my address to you all and make this a done deal. Has any one else decided on a particular style of fly yet? Drakes, spinners, emergers, nynphs? If so please reply. I'd like to get a feel for what we'll have being tied so far.

Other than that, well...nothing, but get your a$$ in here if you want in. We only need four more and the warm weather is just around the corner. Tying time will be scarce to come by then. Let's see some new names on the list!

Al


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The rest will be tied tonight on my break at work...I still don't think they are that great and yes they are foam..off to work..


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

More good news guys!! I got Kohos flies in the box today. Some more very nice parachutes. These suckers are almost too pretty to fish. Nice Job. Thanks Koho.

Northern_outdoorsman stopped by with his box of flies today also. Some nice big foamies. A little Sharpie work, some rubber tails, and we got our selves another fish-catcher here. Good work Don. Thanks.

Also, I did make contact with our lost tier today. Unfortunately 1fish2fish will not be able to join us this time. Work has been keeping him very busy, and I can understand how that can be, so it looks like 11 tiers will be our final number. Fishinlks box went out today also. The poor guy finished his tying with a badly burned hand. Thanks for the commitment Lance. Cant wait to check them out.

So anyway, youll all get your twelfth fly back, though Im sure they wont go to waste. Im very happy with the results and the patterns so far. Hope you guys will be too. We just might get them out of here before the weekend at this point. Ill keep you guys posted.

Heres the "line-up" as it stands: 

1.) 1fish2fish: TBD-----------out
2.) fisinlk: Extended body hen wing spinner------------confirmed
3.) northern_outdoorsman: TBD------------Received
4.) Lunker: Deer hair hex dry------------confirmed
5.) Koho: Parachute yellow body hex------------received
6.) jduck: TBD----------Recieved
7.) troutbum64: A crazy ugly deerhair spinner-drake parachute 
(kind of) big a$$ hex fly with a bad attitude-----------recei ved
8.) jnpcook:Extended-body, foam, no-hackle----------Recieved
9.) Double Haul: TBD-----------Recieved
10.) flyingcrayfish: TBD----------Recieved
11.) Sawcat: #6 Catau Hex----------recieved
12.)DryFly: Deer hair/Hi-vis dry (white moth)-----------Recieved

AL


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You can keep my 12th Fly for your Trouble Al! Let me know when I can pick them up or if Jnpcook gets his before me give mine to him and vise-versa as we live right down the street from one another...


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks a bunch Don. Probably Monday evening if that works for you. Let me know. 

I still have not recieved the last to boxes, so I can't do anything with our flies before the wekend. Sorry guys. I'm headed way the hell north tommorow after work to my favorite river for some much needed fishing, and won't be able to post again on the final outcome 'till Sunday night, so don't get too worried about the last two enteries. I've been assured they wil be here by Saturday, and I'm confident they will be. I'll give a wrap up post when I get back, sort the flies, and ship them out Moneday afternoon. 

If ya' don't here from me again here, have a great weekend fella's. I sure will.

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Hay guy's. Last update. I got a box of some outstanding hex spinners from fishnlk. Yup, the guy with the burned hand. Well, let me tell ya' fellas', these are smething special. I'd love to see what he could do with a hook and some feathers with two healthy hands. Very nice Lance.

Lunkers flies arived today, also. I had to wait an extra day for them. I hope you guys understand, He's helped me keep this swap at the top and shipped from Ohio and I knew they were in the mail. So the mail man was a bit slow. As it turns out it was well worth the wait. Some very nice deer hair hex's that ought to fool plenty of big browns and float like a boat. Thanks Josh.

Anyway, I had to take a break fom sorting to tell you guys how happy I am to have recieved the last of the flies, before you all go to bed. They all look like fish-catchers. I think everyone will be happy with the diversity and quality of the flies they receive. I know I am. Thanks guys for making this a success.

On a final note, I'd Like to encourage everyone involved to share feedback on the flies they recieved, as well as post the recipe and/or a photo if possible. I can now help with the photo part if you want, just let me know. Also, please keep us all posted on your results this "hex season" If you happen to do well on a particular fly from the swap. The only thing better than catching a big trout on your own fly is putting a smile on someone elses face with it.......Well, maybe the second best thing anyway............Okay, the third. Anyway, I'm sure we'd all be happy to hear how our flies are fishing.

Well, back to sorting guy's. Only 3 dozen to go!!!   

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

DONE!! One more thing. I'm assuming that the guys who dropped off will be picking up also. Adam, I'll be sending yours tomorrow with the rest since you inclueded a prepaid envalope. Jnpcook, Don told me to hold onto your's for his pickup. If you'd rather I send them let me know and it will be done. Anyone else who made a personal drop, pm me to make arrangemnts for a pickup.

Well, it's 1:00 and the SALMONAOR needs some Z's. Been a ton of fun fella's. Hopefully I'll see your names on the list next year. Happy fshing, and be sure to let us know how it goes.

Al


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Al:

Either way is fine with me. If Don will be there in the next few days you can send mine with him. If he can't get there in a while, you could just mail them.

Thanks.

Looking forward to seeing everyones creations,

John


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Al Let me know when you will be around today or tomorrow...I willcome by and get mine and john's! Just give me a call at home if I am not here then send me a PM and let me know what time is good!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Al,
You're very kind! Thank you.

Here's the "recipe" for the Hen wing spinner. I use the extended body flies like this and in parachute for the hours that the fish can actually get a good look at the fly, the deer hair keeps them floating pretty well. 

Hook: Mustad 94840 #4.
Thread: 6/0 yellow 
Tail: Moose mane
Body: Yellowish deer hair
Hackle: brown and yellow grizzly
Wing: light dun hen feather

The only real trick in tying these over a normal dry is the extended body. I don't like to use more tools than I have to so I use moose mane over pheasant for the tail. It provides a nice anchor to work with when wrapping the extended body. No mono in the base or other tools needed. Just stack the deer hair to even up the tips then clean out the short and fuzzys. I then size up the body allowing 1 1/2 times the shank of the hook of material for the body. Holding from the tip side of the body place the hair at the shank of the hook and place two loose turns around the hair and hook right where you would want the hackle to start and pull it taught allowing it to spin slightly, then follow with 4-5 tight wraps. At this point just gently pull the body material that's towards the tail gently back and grasp at the tip then begin wrapping the thread back to the tail at an angle for an X-wrap of the body. When you near the tip make 5-6 tight wraps then wrap to the front then repeat the wrapping process one more time. NOTE: Be careful not to wrap too close to the tips because the hair looses the hollow tendancies at the tip and will cause even the tightest thread to unravel. After the bodies tied in I clip off the tip of the deer hair allowing just under 1/8" hanging out. After finishing the fly I'll dab some head cement on the wraps on the tip of the tail just for good measure, can't be too safe!


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey there Al I hope you had a blast up north fishing. Let me know when is a good evening to stop by and I'll pick up those flies.The pattern for the Catau hex is as follows:

Hook-9671 or 9672 Mustad
Size #4, #6, or #8
Thread- Yellow 3-0
Tail- White calf tail
Body-Yellow 4 strand yarn or polypropylene with palmered 
brown or grizzly hackle
Wing- Upright white calf tail
Hackle- Either brown or grizzly to match body

The only difference between the dun pattern above and the spinner pattern is that the wing is tied spent( tilted forward and divided)

Mike Sharp of the Detroit Free Press has said that this is one of the most productive hex patterns ever developed. Good Luck on the River!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

WOW! I got my Flies today! All I can say is GREAT TYING ALL! Also, Salmonator outdid himself and tagged each fly with the person's name who tied it...Too Cool! Here is what all you are gonna get!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, the fies are in the mail fella's. Troutbum64 picked his up today. northern_outdoorsman picked up his flies as well as jnpcok's, and the rest went out in the mail today, except one. Anytime after five this week will be fine Sawcat. Shoot me a pm.

Well our first two tyers to pick up seem pretty happy with what they got back and I'm sure a few of you guy's will find a package in the box tomorrow or Thursday. Hope all is as expected.

Heres my pattern. Hope it works for you guys. 

1.) Deer hair, deer hair, deer hair. Everything butt the eyes, tail, hook and thread is yellow deer hair.

2.) Tails- moose main, 4-6 fibers.

3.) Eyes- black bead chain (trust me, it ain't gonna sink this one.....you'll see).

4.) Hook- I used a Dai-Riki high carbon steel 270, #6, 3X long. Usewhatever you feel comfortable with.

5.) Thread- I used Orvis Uni-Thread, 8/0. Again, whatever your comfortable with.

Well guy's, this is a new one, so it it yet an unproven fish catcher. There are plenty of proven flies in this swap. It's probably my best, most realistic hex to date though. It's designed for certain conditions (big hatches, big fish), and I really wouldn't expect to catch many 8" brookies on it. I'd absolutely love to hear about a big'n or two who fell for it (or any trout for that matter), so keep me posted. 

Have fun with 'em all and I wish you all the best This "hex season". Good luck!! Here's a pic'.

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow! Thanks Don! We must have posted at the same time, but your pic' came up first. Good shot!! A bunch of great lookin' flies. 

Al


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Man that is one sweet Hex Dude!!! I cant wait to see it. Where do you tie that one off at the tail or the head? Thats some super long deer hair your getting a hold of too. WOW!! I cant wait to get them now.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I just got home and opened my door and out dropped a little box full of Hex flies. Thanks for picking them up for me Don. All I can say is WOW. These flies are awesome. All flies look like they were professionally tied. I am impressed. I have only fished the Hex hatch once and didn't hit it right. I am ready to try again but these flies are almost to pretty to use Thanks for putting this swap together Al and that was a really nice touch with the nametags on the flies. I have had trouble identifying a few flies that I was not familiar with in the other swaps and your method was a surefire way of identifying the flies. Nice job again everyone.

John


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool!! It's great to hear that te Local boys are happy. There ARE some really neat patterns here and alot of VVVEEERRRRYYY nicely tied ones too. I'll bet you Ohio boys and UP guys are droolin' by now. I'm bettin' most of the Detriot-area tyers will find a little package in the box tommorow or Thursday. Hope all is good.

Lunker,

Thanks man. Tye 'em off at the abdomen, and then one more clump before the wing section. I found it easieat to trim this hair, then tie in the turkey fibers (Woops!! just realised I forgot that part of the recipe) for the shell-back portion. Tie in the stacked- deer hair wings and the excesss will form the head potion once clipped.

Al


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

sweet


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

I just wanted to congratulate everyone on a great fly swap! The quality of the tyer's that I have seen on this site is outstanding. Every fly I recieved is excellent and I can't wait to fish them. I guess we should all post our patterns to the library, I can't think of a better way to make it grow. Thanks again , Eric


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If my "Don's Foam Mayfly" is worth it I will post a step-by-Step with pics as soon as I get my new "Renzetti Traveler" Vise! Let me know...


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey Don, I think your fly is great. It may not be the most realistic pattern in the bunch but it is a very interesting use of foam, it looks like it can be tied both quickly and inexpensively, it should float like a champ and be extremely durable. I can't wait to see how the fish like it compared to my other patterns, if there is no difference to the fish then why not tie the quicker more durable and cheaper pattern? And besides who's to say what a hex fly looks like to a trout underwater anyway? I think all we can try to do is show the correct sillhouette. I have been using foam lately to tie Dragonflys, grasshoppers, and chernobyl ants and I just love it. Thanks for a great fly that shows yet another use of a new material, at least new to me. Eric
p.s. I hope you like the new vise I know I love mine!


----------

